
Show HN: A game of Risk - nullobject
https://risk.joshbassett.info/
======
nullobject
There's a link to the code from the game, but here it is for anyone who missed
it:

[https://github.com/nullobject/risk](https://github.com/nullobject/risk)

------
brudgers
The mechanics are not clear to me, though I have never played a computer
version of the game.

------
DerekL
The visual design reminds me of the iOS game Strategery. I used to play it
constantly.

[http://strategerygame.com](http://strategerygame.com)

------
gus_massa
The map has too few countries and the games are too short. Can you add some
configuration to set the map size, perhaps small/medium/big is enough.

~~~
nullobject
The maps are randomly generated. Sometimes they are small, sometimes they are
large.

~~~
gus_massa
I just got map with 7 countries for 4 players. It's too small.

------
petecox
Thanks, Josh.

Simple but addictive.

I should really study the code to see how the AI works!

